# is cat milk good for baby mice?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have little satin babies at 3 weeks now and think they could be doing with a little bit more meat on them, they are all fit and healthy. what would help their weight, if not at milk then is this ok for them anyway?thanks in advance


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

or baby milk?was going to go out and buy these today but would rather get some advise first


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Cat milk is fine for mice but the best thing I have found to get weight on small ones is scrambled eggs, (the yolk is the best bit so make it from pure yolk)
or you could mix cat milk with oats for them as this is also good.
(served slightly warm)


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks laoshu, u have been a great help this morning


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I always find it quite hard to get cat milk. Cats never stand still for long enough.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> I always find it quite hard to get cat milk. Cats never stand still for long enough.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------

